# Plum Creek in Monroe County



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I have a question for our Monroe County friends, mainly in the Monroe area. I was wondering if anybody had any information on Plum Creek. I'm just curious on if there are good fishing to be had in there, what fish are in there, how big, that sort of thing. Not looking to take anyone's spots but was just curious on if there were easy access (simple yes or no will do because I don't want to steal precise spots). Any information would be appreciated and thanks ahead of time.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

Not much area fishable in the ditch. If you get a boat and come in from the lake there is all kinds of fish in the hot water discharge that plum creek runs into. It's kinda tricky getting in there though . Don't try to cut accross from the bolles harbor launch. You have to stay at least a mile off shore then line up the metal bridge with the mouth of the canal and come in on plane (sp) with the motor trimmed up .


----------



## Walls-eye (Mar 2, 2010)

Ive lived and fished that creek for 30yrs in the spring we get a good shad run, then the carp and in the summer the small mouth seem to be getting better every year. No need for a boat park at plum creek park and walk it back its worth it just bring your bug spray. Not much more than that though its mainly a carp spearing haven


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Walls-eye said:


> Ive lived and fished that creek for 30yrs in the spring we get a good shad run, then the carp and in the summer the small mouth seem to be getting better every year. No need for a boat park at plum creek park and walk it back its worth it just bring your bug spray. Not much more than that though its mainly a carp spearing haven


A good shad run eh? Don't get any walleyes coming through following them? How big are the carp and smallmouths in there and what do you use for the smallies?


----------

